# Horse in the middle of the road



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I know how scared and worried you were til you got her back in the barn--then I bet you were pi$$ed at her.

My Mom, being an Australian city girl had never been around any animals and here she marries my Texas farm boy dad during the war. It was a big adjustment for her to go from city to country living from having nice neat yard to having one with dogs, cats, chickens, turkesy for a while running around in it, and then pigs, cow, mule, horse close by. She was scared of the pigs, cow, mule and horse. One day the jersey cow, Clarabelle (real original, huh) got out and wandered about a mile up to the elementary school. Someone saw here and recognized her--it may have been my brother, i don't remember--and the school called Mom and she had to go get the cow. 

She put some feed in a bucket and got a rope and went up. Clarabelle was a dear cow and loved to be ptted on have her head scratched, etc. But mama was terrified of her horns. She got the rope around Clarabelle's neck okay and the cow smelle the feed in the bucket and tried to eat it. Mother started off bucket in on hand, rope oin other. Clarabelle wanted to get into that feet and got closer to Mom. Mom went faster, the cow went faster, Mom went faster, the cow went faster. She had to pass a couple of houses on the way home, and a couple of people driving by saw here. From all reports Mom could have outrun any of the Olympic sprinters that day. When Charlie G. was telling us about it he had tears running down his cheeks like waterfalls. Said that was the funniest thing he had ever seen. He had no idea Mom OR the cow could go as fast as they were that day.


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

I feel sorry for your poor mom, but the story is fun-nee!


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Wonderful story - I can just picture your Mom because I WOULD BE THE SAME!!!!!!! Those cows are mighty BIG!!! And to have one right on your heels would certainly make you move!!!


----------

